# Dale Hollow



## Jim (Oct 14, 2009)

Let the games begin! So far so good. We just landed at our nations capital. The plane is picking up some more people and then we are off to Nashville.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool ! 8) 

Can we log this as your first official post of the TinBoats Get-together Blog?


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope you brought your rain suits... it is suppose to rain Wed-Fri and there is a chance of showers Sat and Sun..


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2009)

Same forecast for here also. I hope it clears-up for all of us, _especially_ for those who are going to be at Dale Hollow.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2009)

The forecast isn't looking great. As of right now they're giving a high of 48 friday, and 50 saturday.  Not to mention 30% chance of rain both days(according to weather.com). 80% chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2009)

That sux. A 48 degree high will just make the northern folks feel at home though, lol. Just kidding guys, and I hope the weather clears for y'all attending the rally.



Side Note: Anyone who is not used to saying "y'all", just remember, down here it can be used in the singular or plural tense. :wink:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2009)

Jim should be in Nashville by now! We're waiting for an update.... :lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2009)

The eagle has landed. Safe and sound. We will not let a little rain spoil the fun. The fish like water.


----------



## cyberflexx (Oct 14, 2009)

Take plenty of pictures and be safe!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 14, 2009)

Remember, BassAddict drives the boat


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 14, 2009)

Since you went down a day early, we will get a full report on the lake, where the fish are, what's the best bait, etc., etc. when we arrive on Thursday? Oh yeah, are you cooking up some fish for dinner Thursday night?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Since you went down a day early, we will get a full report on the lake, where the fish are, what's the best bait, etc., etc. when we arrive on Thursday? Oh yeah, are you cooking up some fish for dinner Thursday night?




That sounds like a plan to me! :mrgreen: 

Full report and dinner waiting on us when we get there! Thanks Jim!  =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 14, 2009)

> Jim should be in Nashville by now!



hope he makes it out of nash with his wallet 



> Side Note: Anyone who is not used to saying "y'all", just remember, down here it can be used in the singular or plural tense.



lol. and dont forget, theres no such thing as un-sweetend tea around here


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 14, 2009)

Rain and cooler weather will help the fishing on Dale for sure.... anything to get that water temp. down and bring on the daytime bite. My experience on Dale is colder the better!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> > Jim should be in Nashville by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The airport isn't too close to BPS, so his wallet should be okay, lol.


Good point about the tea!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 14, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> The airport isn't too close to BPS, so his wallet should be okay, lol.




so you advise not to stop at the nashville BPS? We were planning to stop by the nashville or memphis ine on the way down


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2009)

Just messing around. usually once one enters BPS their wallet is a little "lighter", lol. If you've never been to the Nashville store I'd go ahead and stop in. They have a pretty nice store. It's off of Opry Mills Road. If you have the time, exit the store into the mall, make a right, go straight through, turning the corner at the guitar store, and there's a neat little "diner" on the left that has some fairly good burgers (imo). The only drawback is that your fries or onion rings are extra if you want them. Good shakes also.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 14, 2009)

I will just hit bass pro that is 5 minutes from my house tonight :lol: I live so close my wallet is always lighter... heck it would probably float away if I didn't have all the other junk in it :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 14, 2009)

def. go to nashvilles. its no more than a 5 minute drive from the airport, and all the roadwork should be done by now. when you leave you will head straight to i-40 its easy as it could get. out of the few bps's ive been to nash has been the nicest plus theyve got a killer fish tank


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2009)

We are here and checked in. No internet or cell service near the lodge. The roads near the lodge are very windy, be careful and go slow. The closest market is a complete rip off WOW!

Can you say cows? There everywhere. Remo and I are going to polish off a case of beer tonight and are going to go cow tipping. If you can't find us tomorrow, check hospital first, then police station.

People down here are very friendly. But they look at us like foreigners LOL!

Tried sonic for the first time in my life. It was ok.

See you guys tomorrow. We are almost back at the cabin so this blackberry is about to lose its connection.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 14, 2009)

[/quote]


alumacraftjoe said:


> I will just hit bass pro that is *5 minutes from my house *tonight :lol: I live so close my wallet is always lighter... heck it would probably float away if I didn't have all the other junk in it :lol:



:shock: Only 5 minutes! My brother-in-law and I were at the Clarksville BPS this past Saturday! Instead of buying that Starbuck's at BPS we could have gone to your house for coffee! lol 




Jim said:


> ...People down here are very friendly. But they look at us like foreigners LOL!
> 
> 
> You guys _did_ remember to take your "Hi, I'm from the North" t-shirts off didn't you!? :lol:


----------



## JAMNC (Oct 14, 2009)

Hope you guys wear out the Dale Hollow fish! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## caveman (Oct 14, 2009)

yes sonic is just OK. not sure what is around there? but if hardees is ,GOOD breakfast. and sweet tea is the best .looks like rain is all around but the weatherman is know for being wrong more than write in this part of the woods good luck.
mike/caveman


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 14, 2009)

Man I wish I was there already! I have school and parent teacher conferences tom. night until 7:20 then I am hitting the road. Just about got everything packed and got all the groceries.


----------



## poolie (Oct 14, 2009)

Man I would love to be there with you guys! Stinky weather won't stop a great time. Can't wait to hear about.

Tight lines!!!!


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wish I had been found the site earlier, I would've been there. Good luck guys and have fun


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2009)

Woot! Just found out today that I will have friday off, so tomorrow evening...soon as I get off work, I'm making a B-Line for Dale Hollow! Hope to be there by 9 or so. I'm hoping someone will still be in the lodge so I can check in at that time. :?


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 15, 2009)

Well me and Shinerman are about to hit the road. 7 hours is a long time in the car with him (and i plan to do my best to annoy him) so if any of yas see a guy in a black tinboats shirt on the side of i-40 please pick me up!!!!!


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 15, 2009)

Sonic - get the fresh fruit slushes...lemon berry is a good flavor - if you're man enough or accept lemon-berry from teh cute carhop. 8) 

They also have $1 breakfast burritos, very tasty and light on the wallet.


----------



## recon2g (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope you all have a great time, Wish we could of went maybe next time...Lucky SOB's
send lot's of photos :wink:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2009)

Is it 5 o'clock yet? :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 15, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet? :shock:



It is somewhere... so Jim is probably enjoying a frosty beverage about now. :LOL2: 

You guys have fun this weekend. I wish I could have made it. Too many irons in the fire for me in October.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 15, 2009)

I will get off work at 8:00am Friday morning. Then I will go pick up my girlfriend and her two dogs. We will drop the dogs off at the kennel and head on up toward Dale Hollow. I estimate leaving the Charleston area at 10 to 11am. We will take our time going that way since there is no way I can be there for Friday's get together. We will stop somewhere between Asheville and Knoxville Friday night and get a good nights rest. Then we will arrive the resort Saturday afternoon. That is the plan. See you there.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2009)

KMixson said:


> I will get off work at 8:00am Friday morning. Then I will go pick up my girlfriend and her two dogs. We will drop the dogs off at the kennel and head on up toward Dale Hollow. I estimate leaving the Charleston area at 10 to 11am. We will take our time going that way since there is no way I can be there for Friday's get together. We will stop somewhere between Asheville and Knoxville Friday night and get a good nights rest. Then we will arrive the resort Saturday afternoon. That is the plan. See you there.




If your wanting to split up your trip, you'd probably be best off stopping in Asheville. Knoxville is really only about 2hrs away from where your going. 

Only 1 more hour and i'm on my way! :mrgreen:


----------



## pbw (Oct 16, 2009)

Jim said:


> We are here and checked in. No internet or cell service near the lodge. The roads near the lodge are very windy, be careful and go slow. The closest market is a complete rip off WOW!
> 
> Can you say cows? There everywhere. Remo and I are going to polish off a case of beer tonight and are going to go cow tipping. If you can't find us tomorrow, check hospital first, then police station.
> 
> ...



Verizon phones work down there, at&t if you have a 3g phone turn off 3g and you can get edge from time to time 

Not sure of my status for showing up on Saturday


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 16, 2009)

i want be able to make it down but hope that each of you have a great time! Be safe and take lots of pics!


----------



## whj812 (Oct 16, 2009)

Guys Im sorry Im not going to be there either.... had some boat troubles which depleted my funds to be able to go. Sucks Cause I was looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## whj812 (Oct 16, 2009)

The more and more I think about it.... the more and more Im thinking of going anyways.... Just to fish all day Saturday and hang out Sat night.... I might still be there. Who knows.... Ill post if I make my mind up.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 16, 2009)

whj812 said:


> The more and more I think about it.... the more and more Im thinking of going anyways.... Just to fish all day Saturday and hang out Sat night.... I might still be there. Who knows.... Ill post if I make my mind up.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


Go for it Dude, you dont need a boat, somebody will have room, Good luck.


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 16, 2009)

whj812 said:


> The more and more I think about it.... the more and more Im thinking of going anyways.... Just to fish all day Saturday and hang out Sat night.... I might still be there. Who knows.... Ill post if I make my mind up.... :roll: :roll: :roll:



Just go bunk with Bubba and make him let you use his boat... :LOL2:


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 16, 2009)

well i'm here? all i see is cars that need worked on?

is the address right?
Dal's Hollow Body Work 
Address: 414 North Perry Street 
City: Johnstown 
State: New-York

ZIP: 12095


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yup your in KY bro...Thats how we measure a mans wealth here how many cars he has in the front yard on blocks :LOL2: ...JIGGY....seems to be something wrong with your address tho :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 16, 2009)

We need some pictures 8) and not from jail :mrgreen:


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 16, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Well me and Shinerman are about to hit the road. 7 hours is a long time in the car with him (and i plan to do my best to annoy him) so if any of yas see a guy in a black tinboats shirt on the side of i-40 please pick me up!!!!!



Anybody seen Bassaddict on the side of I-40 ??? It's been more than a day since this post and he hasn't checked back in. :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Oct 16, 2009)

Bubba said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> > I will get off work at 8:00am Friday morning. Then I will go pick up my girlfriend and her two dogs. We will drop the dogs off at the kennel and head on up toward Dale Hollow. I estimate leaving the Charleston area at 10 to 11am. We will take our time going that way since there is no way I can be there for Friday's get together. We will stop somewhere between Asheville and Knoxville Friday night and get a good nights rest. Then we will arrive the resort Saturday afternoon. That is the plan. See you there.
> ...



My girlfriend and I are on our way. We have stopped in Cherokee N.C. for the night and will be there tomorrow. We didn't want to miss any scenery along the Great Smokey Mountain National Parkway in the dark so we will head out in the morning. We are sightseeing on the way there. We tried the Blue Ridge Parkway off of hwy 191 and it was closed 8 miles from the entrance of hwy 191. We had to backtrack back to I-26. It was still a cool drive. I will see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## caveman (Oct 16, 2009)

How is the weather? And the fishing? no post from jim .
It is cold and wet here east of there. post pic of trip.
GOOD LUCK ALL AND GET THEM BIGONES.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2009)

caveman said:


> How is the weather? And the fishing? no post from jim .
> It is cold and wet here east of there. post pic of trip.
> GOOD LUCK ALL AND GET THEM BIGONES.



Read above - there is not internet where they are


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, BassAddict did send me some photos:

Here is a "nice" girl he meet after his second bottle of Jack:







Here is a photo of the rental boat after he attempted to dock it (again 2nd bottle of Jack)






Some new friends they made:






Fishing Cop get ready to start fishing:






BassAddict takes a break in a nearby park:





Jim says: "Never mind that capacity plate - it is just a suggestion":


----------



## shamoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Oh yeah, BassAddict did send me some photos:
> 
> Here is a "nice" girl he meet after his second bottle of Jack:
> 
> ...


----------



## caveman (Oct 17, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> caveman said:
> 
> 
> > How is the weather? And the fishing? no post from jim .
> ...






yes i did see that there was no internet where they are. just posted in case some had Internet or drove into town and had some pics to post. looking forward to the pics.
mike


----------



## Jim (Oct 18, 2009)

The first get together is in the books! :beer:

We are still here in Nashville at the airport. Had a few beers at Tootsies restaurant :LOL2: and are now waiting for the 2 flights back to Boston. Good times were had by all. The weather sucked, and it was cold.....very cold. No one got skunked but only a few caught fish worthy of talking about. I'm sure as they get back home the reports will start rolling in. Overall we had a Great time and look forward to doing it again. I will post the pictures I have tomorrow or the next day. I probably will not get home till after 11PM Eastern tonight.

But I want to give a Special thanks to: Bassnbob, Bassaddict, Bubba, Shinerman77, AlumacraftJoe, Bassboy1, KMixon, Fishingcop. LegBrkr and Remo for making out to the first Rally we had.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds like a great time. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## caveman (Oct 18, 2009)

I only live a few hours away from there and did want to go.But was not in cards .Just would like to know how many members was there.
T  hanks mike


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I'm home. Just got in about 30 minutes ago. 

First off, I would like to thank Jim for getting this together and organizing it. I really had an awesome time, even though the fishing was tough, just getting to meet everyone and get to know one another was great. I enjoyed getting to fish with the ones that I did, and hope to get to fish with everyone else hopefully at the next one. 

Now I can't wait for the next one! :beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 18, 2009)

I just walked in the door... what an awesome time.. weather sucked! Fishing was tough, but it was awesome just getting together and meeting up with people. A big thanks to Jim for putting it together and to Bassaddict and Shinerman77 for letting me share their room! Bassnbob and Bubba thanks for making sure my wallet didn't go home in Bob's boat as I only had 30 miles till I would have run out of gas.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 18, 2009)

My girlfriend and I just arrived home. It was a 510 mile trip one way by interstate. It was a great get together even if the weather was kind of cool and damp. I did not fish due to having to work Friday morning. I am so glad to meet the guys that were there. I can't wait for the next one. I just want to thank Jim for all his effort he put into this. It was fabulous. See you at the next one.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to see some reports coming in, and can't wait for the pics! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2009)

WE WANT PHOTOS!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 18, 2009)

ostpics:


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Good trip had by all. I made it up Friday morning, right in the middle of the extreme cold and wind. Fishing absolutely sucked through Friday, and into Saturday. Saturday evening, the weather broke, and I got into some smallies for the first time in my life. 

Buncha great guys there. Finally good to put a face to a name. All y'all that didn't come sure missed an excellent trip, even if the fishing was slow. 

Big thanks to Jim for arranging all of this, as well as the raffle prizes. Thanks again. 

I don't have any pictures of the group, but here are a few pictures of the lake, that my dad took.


























I'll post up my fishing report down in the fishing report section. Fishing's been so bad here at home (coupled with me not having the time to make it out), that I haven't posted in there in quite a while.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 18, 2009)

First and fore most I have to thank Jim who not only organized it but also went out of his way to make this trip way more than I expected =D> =D> =D> THANKS MAN!!!!

The trip for me and shinerman almost didnt start out too good, but Joe (shinerman) will post about that. Heres the whole rundown after that tho: 

Shortly after arriving and getting settled into the lodge we ran into fishing cop, leg breaker & her husband then headed to scope out the lake. I planned to do some night shore fishing, but then decided to drop in on Jim & Reno...... Well I didnt get any fishing done that night, instead It was spent greeting other members as they trickled in, throwing the bull and enjoying a few beers!!!! All-in-all a great way to relax from a long trip!!

Friday it was up and out early and man was it cold n wet, I started beating the banks (my favorite way to fish!) when Bubba shows up and offers me a seat on his boat! Great I think, so we load up and get set to launch, with the ole Addict holding the rope Bubba starts to launch and everything looks good! that is until i notice the rope attached to the boat is too short (thats my story and i'm sticking to it).... Well long story short the boat got launched with us on shore!!!! Good thing the wind was blowing toward the dock cause a short wait and we were set to fish!!!! IMO best launch EVER! Fishing that day was slow to say the least (and did I mention COLD N WET) but bubba did manage to get this guy 


and teach me a lot about deep water bassin' THANKS BUBBA!!! That night we were planning to have a fish fry but due to the lack of fish we were forced to hit the all you can eat catfish buffet down the road!!! And after dinner it was back to Jim and Renos place for some beers and another bull session.

Saturday: I did not wanna get out of bed this morning n face the cold but after a bit i forced myself up, got me a cup of coffee and headed out for a smoke and snap a few pics.











do a little fishing



And enjoy the sunset



After that it was back to Jim & Renos place for a hotdog/hamburger feast, prizes, storys of the day and....... you guessed it more BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 18, 2009)

An EXECELLENT TIME I beleive was had by all thanks to Jim. It was great to put a face to a name and drink a few beers with everyone. For those who wasn't able to make. I'm sorry, but it's in the books as the inaugural event for 2009 in my opinion. Looking forward to many more of this kind of event.

Thanks again Jim and everyone that came for making a great memorable three days with the guys.


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2009)

Got home after midnight last night. #-o 

Up early for a training class. Hoping to have an update tonight with some pics.

AlumacraftJoe learned some new words while we were at the local restaurant. What was that word? :LOL2: 

We hit this restaurant one night and it was all you could eat catfish, shrimp, Hush puppies....HUSH PUPPIES! :LOL2: and sweet tea! \/ 

What was the name of that restaurant?


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2009)

Never had hush puppies before! :LOL2:


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 19, 2009)

Farm House is the name of the restaurant.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 19, 2009)

What a great time!!!! Arrived late Thurs. night (boy I should have printed out a map of the resort before I left)... took me 1/2 hour to find the lodge :lol: . Friday morning headed out with shinnerman77 (Joe) and it was COOOOLD and wet and windy and the fish did not cooperate. Headed out again in the afternoon and still nothing although I did break a rod :twisted: but atleast is was a cheap one:

Joe Freezing 







Picked up some minnows at the bait shop when we got in and fished from the dock hoping to catch some crappie to eat... no luck on the crappie, but I did catch a 5" inch smallmouth, a longear sunfish, and about a 10" spot. Got rid of the skunk which was a good thing. No pics of the dinks as my fingers were way too cold by that time to attempt to get the camera out.

Friday Joe and I decided to chase smallmouth with minnows with the bad advice we got from Frog at the baitshop... no such luck, but Joe broke the skunk with a couple of small bass and a decent gill:










We did see some Turkey... this picture isn't great we were far away and once again my hands were too cold to change lenses on the camera for a close up:





Saturday afternoon headed out with Jim and I finally got a nice fish. Over 17" inches. He had two other hooks in his mouth and we were able to get one of them out. Jim perfected the LDR (Long distance release) which was very helpful with the cold conditions:






Jim when we returned... best thing about my boat is that we were able to stay warmer then the others since it only goes 5mph :mrgreen: :






Sunday greeted us with a very cool morning which made for this beautiful shot:





Caught a few more dinks and headed out after catching a big bluegill on the dock and caught 2 redear and 7 bluegill which I cleaned when I got home. 














A couple of pics of the dam at Cumberland Lake in KY on the trip home... they are working to fix a breech and it is a multi-year project:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 19, 2009)

Jim said:


> Got home after midnight last night. #-o
> 
> Up early for a training class. Hoping to have an update tonight with some pics.
> 
> ...



New word was youins... she asked did youins have sweet tea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> After that it was back to Jim & Renos place for a hotdog/hamburger feast, prizes



Oh Yeah! I forgot to also thank Jim for the awesome prizes, and the awesome burgers&dogs we had saturday night! Thanks alot! Can't wait to test out this new wee-vee on my trolling motor! :mrgreen: :beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 19, 2009)

Bubba said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > After that it was back to Jim & Renos place for a hotdog/hamburger feast, prizes
> ...



X 2.... Jim put together a great trip from the prizes to the food, to the people everything was first rate other than the weather!


----------



## Zum (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to see all had a great time.
If I was eating "hush puppies"up here,they'd be shoes//.
I suppose I could google it but I don't know what hush puppies are either.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 19, 2009)

> but I don't know what hush puppies are either



they're sort of like a chicken lip but crunchy'r :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 19, 2009)

Zum said:


> Glad to see all had a great time.
> If I was eating "hush puppies"up here,they'd be shoes//.
> I suppose I could google it but I don't know what hush puppies are either.



in short Hush puppies are the left overs from the egg n crumb mix rolled into a ball n fried!


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 19, 2009)

> in short Hush puppies are the left overs from the egg n crumb mix rolled into a ball n fried!



There better with pieces of onions cut up or jalapeno peppers pieces in them.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm glad everyone had a good time, Its ashame the weather didnt cooperate however looking at the group picture I knew you guys could tuff it out.


----------



## recon2g (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow it's great that everyone had a great time to bad about the weather though, Hey Jim, Next year this should be done in sunny Florida!!!  8)


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2009)

recon2g said:


> Wow it's great that everyone had a great time to bad about the weather though, Hey Jim, Next year this should be done in sunny Florida!!!  8)



That is a possibility...Can we do it near a coast too? 

Bass and Tarpon anyone? 8)


----------



## recon2g (Oct 19, 2009)

Jim said:


> recon2g said:
> 
> 
> > Wow it's great that everyone had a great time to bad about the weather though, Hey Jim, Next year this should be done in sunny Florida!!!  8)
> ...



Ya could be done by New Port Richey lots of lakes and only 3 miles form the Gulf...let me know I can look into places...


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pics and reports, and good to hear _youins_ had a great time! 8) 



Bubba, you'll like the Wee Vee guard, and it's a piece of cake to mount on your tm, plus gives you some piece of mind that your transducer has some protection. 8)


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Bubba, you'll like the Wee Vee guard, and it's a piece of cake to mount on your tm, plus gives you some piece of mind that your transducer has some protection. 8)



Yup! Got it mounted tonight! Piece o' cake! Can't wait to give er' a good test! :mrgreen:


https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Miscellaneous/1019091746a.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/bubba_wrx/Miscellaneous/1019091746.jpg


----------



## cubanredneck (Oct 19, 2009)

Jim said:


> recon2g said:
> 
> 
> > Wow it's great that everyone had a great time to bad about the weather though, Hey Jim, Next year this should be done in sunny Florida!!!  8)
> ...




If you do it down in south Fla you have Tarpon, snook ,LM bass ,peacock and shark

https://www.evergladesholidaypark.com/
https://www.nps.gov/ever/index.htm
https://www.fishingtheeverglades.com/


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 19, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Bubba, you'll like the Wee Vee guard, and it's a piece of cake to mount on your tm, plus gives you some piece of mind that your transducer has some protection. 8)
> ...




Bubba,

Checkout the pic in the link below. It's my tm with the Wee Vee guard, and I turned the hose clamps so that the screw mechanisms of the clamps are hidden behind the guard. I figured that mounting with the mechanism behind the guard it would eliminate less objects (the screw mechanisms) for weeds to grab onto. Just my weird thinking, lol. :wink: 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=7863


(Sorry guys, not meaning to shanghai the Dale Hollow thread)


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 19, 2009)

cubanredneck said:


> If you do it down in south Fla you have Tarpon, snook ,LM bass ,peacock and shark




But you left out the pythons and gators 






:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...




Yeah, I may have to do that...hadn't thought about that. Thanks!


----------



## cubanredneck (Oct 20, 2009)

wasilvers said:


> cubanredneck said:
> 
> 
> > If you do it down in south Fla you have Tarpon, snook ,LM bass ,peacock and shark
> ...




taste like chicken :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

wasilvers said:


> cubanredneck said:
> 
> 
> > If you do it down in south Fla you have Tarpon, snook ,LM bass ,peacock and shark
> ...


Might be able to get the bowfishing guys to join us with those.


----------



## caveman (Oct 20, 2009)

OK how many member's showed up. and who? Just wanted to know? :?: :?:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2009)

caveman said:


> OK how many member's showed up. and who? Just wanted to know? :?: :?:




Read here....



Jim said:


> But I want to give a Special thanks to: Bassnbob, Bassaddict, Bubba, Shinerman77, AlumacraftJoe, Bassboy1, KMixon, Fishingcop. LegBrkr and Remo for making out to the first Rally we had.


----------



## caveman (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks bubba
i did read that before just not sure if that was all .


----------



## Andy (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad you all had a good trip, and I hate that I missed it. I'll make sure to plan WAAAYYYY ahead for next year. Florida sounds NICE!!


----------

